# Shark Fishing Equipment Advice



## Georgia Boy (Jun 29, 2012)

I am new to surf shark fishing and have read post after post and this is what I have come up with: 

Target:
Sharks 3' - 6'

Rig: 
(2) Penn Fierce 8000 Spin Reels, 12' Diawa Beef Stick, with 400 yards of 80lb braid

Leaders:
14/0 Super Mutu circle hook, 3' of 175lb 49 strand wire, 5' of 150lb mon, 150lb barrel swivel, and a 4 oz spider sinker

12/0 Super Mutu circle hook, 3' of 175lb 49 strand wire, 5' of 150lb mon, 150lb barrel swivel, and a 4 oz spider sinker

Let me know what you guys think. Thanks!


----------



## Sea~N~Red (May 16, 2010)

Personally I would use heavy duty 18/0 circle, 10 ft 170 seven stand with 175 200 lb swivel, a good 60-80 braided power pro, if you just fishing for a eating shark, but if fishing to catch big one need to up size equipment !!!!


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

Right now I don't desire to catch a 'big' shark. I have beached some 4' blacktips and faught a big nurse (250 lbs ish) for 3.5 hours.

Since I am casting, I used 20 lb mono on my 6500 abu garcia on heavy action bass rod. I tied a 40 lb steel leader and a 7 alt circle hook.

My setup was more than a enough for the 4 footish blacktips. The nurse was on a tourist special and 12 lb line and broke me off as i was trying to beach it. The real was shot when i was done

If you are casting you can catch lots of sharks with a decently light setup which is what I enjoy.


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

I fought a big Nurse one time for about 2 hours, while she was trying to hold me down for a Colonoscopy. but that's a different story!!...If your target is 3' -6' sharks, The Penn Fierce, Sargus or Battle reels will handle them, Diawa beef sticks, BPS Power sticks, Shakespeare Ugly sticks in the 6-8 oz range will work pretty good. there are many other good combinations All within $125.00-$225.00 range..My suggestion is to buy the best your budget will allow without over spending.. The rigs I've been using for last two years are pretty simple.. Penn BTL6000 & 7000, on Penn Power sticks 11' & 12'....I spool up with 50# Power Pro braid. Using a Palomar knot, I will tie a 135# snap swivel to the main line braid....(for quick leader changes).... Using 6' of 108# Malin hard wire, tie a haywire twist to a 225# barrel swivel on the other end, I'm using the same twist, to tie a Gamakatsu or Owner 8/0-9/0 circle hook or a 8/0-9/0 Octopus hook.. tie on about 15"-18" of 50# pound mono with a 4oz pyramid sinker and you've got a pretty simple set up that has, for me, handled sharks up to 61". all with casted baits...There are a lot of better fishermen than me, within this forum that can offer you much better suggestions, This is just what works for me..hope this help... Good luck, Good fishin and most of all, Have Fun!!


----------

